# Punta Gorda/Peace River Tarpon in Fall?



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

not a peace river guy as I live down in Pine Island but Snook fishing should be good. Tarpon might be a bit late but if it stays warm, could be game on. You should be fine up that river with your boat. Snook should be in deeper bends in the river if it has been getting colder or they may still be more out towards Charlotte Harbor if it has been warm. Tarpon - look around in quiet areas. There are some campgrounds up the river I think. GTS (Google that Shi)t. Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## Glennusf (Jun 18, 2014)

Dschouest42 said:


> Hello all.
> I am gonna have some vacation saved up finally come October, and Im thinking of taking a trip to Florida to knock two fish off my bucketlist finally: the tarpon and the snook.
> I've heard that the Peace River may be a good option for me to try. I have a 15 4 Highside Gheenoe I redid, and Im unsure if it would be safe to use it in open water for flats fishing. I am also unsure of any areas to try.
> I am wondering if anyone who fishes this area regularly can help point me in a direction of success, and maybe some places to camp or sleep around there. Any help is super appreciated.
> Thanks in advance!


get the Windfinder app and check the Punta Gorda island station. A due east or west wind much over 10 will make that area pretty bumpy. I have done it but can’t say I always enjoyed it. I used to have an LT 25 that I fished that
area a lot. Port Charlotte Beach Park or Harbor Heights are good ramps to use. That time of year really watch a low tide. Stay in the channel and go slow until you learn more about the area. If it is warm you may find some tarpon in the deep holes. If it has cooled off you can find snook and reds up river. The 75 and 41 bridges usually hold some type of fish regardless or the weather. Hope this helps.


----------

